# Ulster Bank has advised current account customers to start moving their accounts now



## Brendan Burgess (29 Oct 2021)

Ulster Bank urges customers to get ready for changes
					

Ulster Bank is encouraging customers to get ready for changes coming next year as part of the bank's withdrawal from the Irish market, which was first announced in February.




					www.rte.ie
				




Ulster Bank said it will contact customers directly when they need to take action, adding that this will start early next year when it plans to begin to serve formal account closure notice to current account and deposit account customers.

In advance of this, the lender is urging customers to consider their options, avail of supports and get ready to choose a new banking provider, especially for current and deposit accounts.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Oct 2021)

There is going to be a rush for the door and if you experience problems Ulster Bank will be overwhelmed and unable to resolve it timely. 

The other banks will also be overwhelmed by applications for new accounts, so there may be long queues. 


So get your skates on.

Brendan


----------



## Bronco Lane (29 Oct 2021)

In anticipation, I opened a current account in AIB. Unfortunately having my direct debits and similar moved across is taking forever. The "working from home" excuse for poor service in some cases, is being used for nil action.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Oct 2021)

Hi Bronco 

Would you consider moving your key direct debits manually?  For example, your mortgage so that your credit record is not damaged? 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Oct 2021)

From their press release

*Personal Customers – Choose, Move & Close Readiness Campaign*

Ulster Bank intends to give all active personal current account and deposit account customers up to six months’ notice* to Choose, Move & Close their accounts, on a rolling basis, beginning early in 2022. In preparation for this, Ulster Bank is encouraging customers to  get ready for these changes coming in 2022, consider their options and avail of Ulster Bank supports to prepare. Ulster Bank encourages our personal customers who are ready now to contact us on 1850 424 365 (or on 0818 210 260 after 01 November) to arrange an appointment or call into a branch where we will be able to help customers, who are ready, on an individual, personalised basis to prepare to Choose, Move & Close their current and deposit accounts.



*Process for Personal & Commercial Customers current and deposit accounts Choose, Move & Close:*


Process is signposted to facilitate early movers, those who may need additional time or support and to help as many customers as possible to Choose and to be ready to Move & Close.
Telephony and branch resources supporting customers, including vulnerable customers.
Early in 2022, customer receives letter and/ or email outlining their closure date and how Ulster Bank can support them to Choose, Move & Close. The notice period is up to six calendar months (standard regulatory notice period is 60 days but we are expanding this for Ulster Bank customers).
Further outbound contact made to vulnerable customers and those with complex needs to support them to Choose, Move & Close.
Customer receives two reminder emails/ letters.
If no action is taken, customer account would be closed with a cheque issued for any remaining balance.


----------



## Bronco Lane (29 Oct 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Bronco
> 
> Would you consider moving your key direct debits manually? For example, your mortgage so that your credit record is not damaged?
> 
> Brendan


Yes Brendan,

I am doing them all manually. Picking them off one at a time.  Next big ones are the State pensions for myself and my wife.  Unfortunately still waiting on Mercer to even acknowledge that they are doing something on my private pension.


----------



## Steven Barrett (29 Oct 2021)

On your advice Brendan, I made an appointment with AIB to switch out of my Ulster Bank account. As my wife is an existing customer, we have to go to a branch. If I was opening it in my own name, I could do it online. We're going down tomorrow morning as Saturday's is the only day that we are both free. Had to book a month in advance. They say it takes an hour to open an account. 

With regards switching DDM, I am just going to do it myself. From past experience, the bank misses some or have difficulty with things like Netflix. Easier to do it myself. For us, the biggest debits are all on the 1st, so 1 December will be the first big debit for the new account, once it's open.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Oct 2021)

Steven Barrett said:


> Had to book a month in advance.



Wow. There is going to be mayhem next year. 

People are not going to have their accounts closed in time and they will get cheques for the balance but won't have anywhere to lodge them.

Brendan


----------



## mathepac (29 Oct 2021)

There is mayhem currently based on the experiences related to me by my sister and BIL.

Start with my BIL, an Ulster Bank customer for decades. UB decided he had to get a new passport costing €75 to prove who he was in order to close the accounts they needed him to move. Salaries, pensions recently, tax rebates and so on paid in, taxes, insurance premia (car, life, health, home, holiday) paid out. 

It then took BoI weeks to open accounts, confirm account numbers, issue a cheque book, issue cards, and more nonsense when it came to setting up direct debits.  He now has a BoI current account he can access online and a BoI savings account which he cannot for some strange unknown reason. He rings up to get a balance on the account he cannot access online and the phone-bots keep asking for a balance which he doesn't know because he consolidated a number of UB accounts into one BoI account for convenience.  He's trying to keep track of what UB is doing with his money and his new bank won't help.

He and his wife called down to drop off more documentation to UB in person rather than rely on An Post.  They found the entire staff of the UB branch locked out of work!  Instead of handing the papers to a bank official, they were told to shove them through the letterbox.

Due to the complications BoI created in setting up their accounts, sis & BIL, phoned AIB to get an appointment to set up accounts there,  In early October, they were given a date of November 26th (2021 that is!!) to attend for in-branch interviews and exchange of papers, ID, etc.

I suggested meeting  Captain Mainwaring in his bank in Walmington-on-Sea. At least there you had the option of referring to a stupid boy as a "You stupid boy Pike." Fawlty Towers banking is the state of the art here today.


----------



## Steven Barrett (29 Oct 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> *Wow. There is going to be mayhem next year.*
> 
> People are not going to have their accounts closed in time and they will get cheques for the balance but won't have anywhere to lodge them.
> 
> Brendan


I'm sure if you call in mid week you won't have as much trouble. We knew there was plenty of time so were willing to wait. A lot of accounts can also be opened online. Funny that this couldn't be done when one of the couple is an AIB account holder...


----------



## MrEarl (29 Oct 2021)

With regards to Ulster Bank, they haven't formally told anyone that they are closing their accounts yet, and they have indicated that they'll give up to six months notice of account closure, so I think that's quite good, in terms of lead in time.

Obviously, moving banks needs a bit of thought and a little advance preperation:

- first on the list is to decide exactly what services are important to you (be it great tech, a branch network, cash handling facilities etc.)

- second on the list, should be to ensure that you know what documents you'll need, to get a new Bank account opened, and have them ready, before you try and start the process. This isn't overly challenging, but it's very black and white, so provide the exact documents requested, ensure they are in good condition and within date, and you shouldn't have any issues.

Personally, I don't have confidence in the switcher processes, and like to move all of my standing orders and direct debits, along with salary etc. myself. That way,  I sleep easy, knowing that everything has been done in a timely manner, and done correctly.


----------



## noproblem (29 Oct 2021)

We (wife and myself) have used Ulster for "almost" everything for a long time now. Thankfully, i've also had a current and deposit a/c with AIB and never closed it down, but with hardly any activity in it over the past 10 years or so. Will be checking next week to establish if we can just switch over our Ulster accounts with not too many problems. Appreciate the advice that this is going to happen in the next few months, and with Christmas in between all of this I guess it's time to get the skates on. Actually meant to do something about it before now but had forgotten all about it. 
Really sorry to see this happening with Ulster, they've been good to us over the years and they'll be missed by a lot of people.


----------



## MrEarl (29 Oct 2021)

Unfortunitely, the loss of two more banks from the Irish Market, and further reduction in competition, will impact us all, to some degree.

The online banks and non - banks will help fill the void,  but I think many of them have a bit to go, before they'll be considered a full replacement for a Bank with a notable branch network etc.

For those of us that have been through this before, when the likes of Danske, BoSI/Halifax and ACC closed, its probably a little less unsettling, although still a pain in the neck. 

The lesson for me, after the last round of banks closed, was not to ever have all of my eggs in one basket (in terms of my banking and credit requirements), and I'd be suggesting that approach now be taken, by almost everyone reading this discussion thread.


----------



## Baby boomer (29 Oct 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> From their press release
> 
> *Personal Customers – Choose, Move & Close Readiness Campaign*
> .........
> ...


What happens if you're in an (approved) overdraft?

And/or have a balance outstanding on your credit card?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Oct 2021)

Overdrafts are usually callable? So when they give you notice, they will cancel your overdraft. 

They will stop your credit card and you will have to pay them the balance. 

Best to avoid the hassle and get the switch underway now.

Brendan


----------



## Pinoy adventure (29 Oct 2021)

Would they transfer funds from  an UB account too another bank rather than having too issue a cheque ?


----------



## skrooge (29 Oct 2021)

Pinoy adventure said:


> Would they transfer funds from  an UB account too another bank rather than having too issue a cheque ?


You can add your new account as a beneficiary just like you would any payee


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Oct 2021)

Pinoy adventure said:


> Would they transfer funds from an UB account too another bank rather than having too issue a cheque ?



I doubt it. You could do it if you wished before you close your account.


----------



## arbitron (29 Oct 2021)

mathepac said:


> ...issue a *cheque book*...


 A what now?


----------



## mathepac (29 Oct 2021)

You'd think UB staff would be capable of following detailed, signed, written instructions delivered to the branch by the account holder.  You would think wrong.  Today my BIL and my sister discovered that not one of the actions they instructed UB to take were completed. No-one in UB could explain why.  

The instructions were as follows:


Account 1 UB, transfer the balance to BoI Account X and closeout Account 1
Account 2 UB, transfer the balance to BoI Account X and closeout Account 2
Account 3 UB, transfer the balance to BoI Account X and closeout Account 3
Account 4 UB, transfer the balance to BoI Account X and closeout Account 4
Account 5 UB, transfer balance less €100 to BoI Account X and leave Account 5 open
Account 6 UB, transfer balance less €100 to BoI Account X and leave Account 6 open.

Simple? Not if you work in UB apparently

While they stood before a woman seated at a desk they watched while the bank official harrumphed her way through the list of instructions. My sister eventually asked if her husband could have a chair.  My BIL is in his 80's, a cancer survivor, frail and hard of hearing. Once the chair was supplied he was asked for his passport (again!!!) and he was asked if he was comfortable having "this woman" (his wife, with EPOA and nominated next-of-kin) overhear his business.  He confirmed he could not conduct the business at hand without her presence and help.

When action items 1 through 4 were completed the bank official said she could not follow the instruction for Accounts 5 & 6 and tried to insist they close the accounts out completely.  My sister refused saying she'd get back to them with final instructions next week once they had confirmation from BoI that the transfers had been completed successfully. They asked for printed confirmation of each transfer and closing statements for accounts 1 through 4.  

Another issue is that BoI has still not been able to supply online access to the new deposit account, but cannot (will not?) explain why


----------



## mathepac (29 Oct 2021)

arbitron said:


> A what now?


BIL, he likes the discipline as he sees it, of writing cheques. He's wary of this new technology and based on his recent experiences, I don't blame him. A cheque is a magical little financial instrument, providing both an audit trail of the from and to accounts, including dates and it's a contract with T&Cs written on the back.  If, as the payee, you don't agree with the T&Cs, hand the cheque back, otherwise, you're bound by them.


----------



## Clamball (30 Oct 2021)

I can confirm it took about 6 weeks to get an appointment with AIB to open a joint account.  Husband is with ulster bank, we have a joint account there and I am with AIB.  Phoned the local branch, requested an appointment as you have to turn up in person to open a joint account if both of you don’t bank there.  Did not get a call back from local branch to fix appointment, phoned again, they phoned but I missed the call, phoned again but no call back so I eventually worked from home one day and called to the bank in person to make the appointment for two weeks later.  

My advice is call in person to the branch to make an appointment to open an account, it just seems the fastest way to get an appointment.

The appointment consisted of us sitting there watching the bank official slowly type all our info into the computer, scan husbands ID’s into an iPad etc.  Took about 30 mins.  I had gotten the application form when I called to the bank and we had filled it all out. 

But on the upside we can both access the account on the banking app, I was afraid they might only allow a “main”account holder access it online.


----------



## Steven Barrett (30 Oct 2021)

So went to the AIB hub in Dundrum to open the joint account. After trying to do it, he told me that it wouldn't allow him in the hub (they use an ipad to open accounts) and we'd have to go to a branch. He was able to open the account for my son though. 

Got home and opened up a joint account with BoI online instead. It took 3-4 minutes. 


Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## evil_g (2 Nov 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Freelance
> 
> That is really interesting. I think that functionality is much more important than the charges.
> 
> ...


Yep. I'd like to subscribe to that thread too.

Not to derail this thread, but I'd love to know how long transfers take as well. My wife and I have current accounts and regular savings accounts with KBC and transfers between each are are instant. Is this the same with all the main banks?


----------



## newirishman (2 Nov 2021)

Steven Barrett said:


> So went to the AIB hub in Dundrum to open the joint account. After trying to do it, he told me that it wouldn't allow him in the hub (they use an ipad to open accounts) and we'd have to go to a branch. He was able to open the account for my son though.
> 
> Got home and opened up a joint account with BoI online instead. It took 3-4 minutes.
> 
> ...


Opened a BOI account online yesterday, and within a few hours was able to register for online banking. All in all about 15 minutes of effort (incl. finding a suitable proof of address) to setup the account and get full online access to it.
Surprisingly smooth. It is indeed €6 monthly flat fee (which I don't really mind tbh). Mrs. Newirishwoman is with AIB, and we like to keep our current accounts in separate banks - just in case one of them has troubles.

After a brief look at the BOI android app it seems to be ok but not as nice as the UB one (which I really like), or even the AIB one. Will see how it goes once I start actually using it in earnest.

Will move any DD's etc. manually whenever I get to it, or I hear from Ulster to move my business elsewhere. Same with Credit Cards.
But no rush I guess.


----------



## RetirementPlan (2 Nov 2021)

mathepac said:


> While they stood before a woman seated at a desk they watched while the bank official harrumphed her way through the list of instructions. My sister eventually asked if her husband could have a chair.  My BIL is in his 80's, a cancer survivor, frail and hard of hearing. Once the chair was supplied he was asked for his passport (again!!!) and he was asked if he was comfortable having "this woman" (his wife, with EPOA and nominated next-of-kin) overhear his business.  He confirmed he could not conduct the business at hand without her presence and help.


Good to hear that they are careful about financial abuse of older people.


----------



## noproblem (2 Nov 2021)

newirishman said:


> Mrs. Newirishwoman is with AIB, and we like to keep our current accounts in separate banks - just in case one of them has troubles.


I used to do this too, but being of pension age and having lost brothers too early in their lives, we now use joint accounts. If one spouse passed away, the other can use the a/c with no problems. I've seen what can happen when this is not the case and it can be a big, big, problem, eg, all direct debits frozen. Not nice. 
Ulster Bank had free banking for over 66's, just wondering if that's the case with AIB and BOI?


----------



## fistophobia (2 Nov 2021)

What happens if an elderly UB customer does not want to engage with any account closure?
I have a family member like this. She refuses to deal with any hassles or paperwork.


----------



## Monbretia (2 Nov 2021)

fistophobia said:


> What happens if an elderly UB customer does not want to engage with any account closure?
> I have a family member like this. She refuses to deal with any hassles or paperwork.


If they do nothing and don't respond to any contact from UB then end result is they will probably get a cheque for the balance of account in the post when they are all closed.    Fine if she has another account to lodge it to but if not then she will have to go through the hassle of opening it at that stage anyway.


----------



## Wiresandmore (4 Nov 2021)

twofor1 said:


> Transfers between current, savings and credit card accounts are instant with AIB, Transfers to any other AIB account are also instant.


Is this not the case with BoI? We need to do this fairly frequently between accounts in our family (we do this with UB quickly and easily today) so would be good to get some insight on this before embarking on switching. I had a mild preference for BoI but would use AIB if BoI cannot support instant transfers.


----------



## Freelance (5 Nov 2021)

fistophobia said:


> What happens if an elderly UB customer does not want to engage with any account closure?
> I have a family member like this. She refuses to deal with any hassles or paperwork.


As Monbretia says their account/s will be closed and a cheque/s for the balance sent to them. More importantly, any Direct Debits will cease. This would be a big worry as it may include the essential utilities, alarm monitoring, lpt, insurance, entertainment and news paper subscriptions, and so on. And any income streams e.g state or private pensions, which are paid by bank transfer into the account will also be interrupted. The mess that will ensue will be a much bigger hassle for your relative to sort out. A stitch in time and all that.


----------



## mathepac (5 Nov 2021)

RetirementPlan said:


> Good to hear that they are careful about financial abuse of older people.


Interesting comment.

This was their third time visiting the branch in person and going through the passport, ID, what's your business routine and their second time producing an identical list of signed written instructions.  The first time they supplied the instructions they asked for confirmation that the instructions were clear and that all the information required was contained in the instructions.  They got oral confirmation that the instructions were clear and straightforward.

10 days later, no funds showed up in the nominated BoI accounts.  A phone call to the branch elicited the information that no one had seen the written instructions and they were asked for the name of the idiot official they'd left them with.  They couldn't provide a name as they figured all bank officials, even the UB versions, could read English and follow the detailed signed instructions supplied.

Appalling to think that on their third visit in a relatively short time no one recognized them.

The entire saga with all 3 banks, Ulster, AIB, and BoI, has been very trying for both of them. The final insults were having to ask for a chair and my sister being referred to in a rude, dismissive fashion as if she wasn't vital to the eventual partial completion of the business at hand.  Surely the official should have established who her audience was before she started tippy tapping on her keyboard and running off inappropriately at the mouth.

Abuse is right, visited on decades-long customers by uncaring idiots.

Watch the weekend papers for 1st hand versions of these events.


----------



## SlugBreath (5 Nov 2021)

Yesterday I started the process of transferring both our State Pension payments across from Ulster Bank to AIB.  The first stumbling block was trying to register ourselves on the My Welfare website. A couple of problems.  The system did not recognise my Public Services Card account number. Eventually I keyed in the account number for my Free Bus Pass and it recognised that.
It also needed for my phone number to be associated with my driving licence for some reason.  In the end I opted to have my PIN number sent out to me by post.


----------



## TrundleAlong (15 Nov 2021)

SlugBreath said:


> Yesterday I started the process of transferring both our State Pension payments across from Ulster Bank to AIB. The first stumbling block was trying to register ourselves on the My Welfare website. A couple of problems. The system did not recognise my Public Services Card account number. Eventually I keyed in the account number for my Free Bus Pass and it recognised that.
> It also needed for my phone number to be associated with my driving licence for some reason. In the end I opted to have my PIN number sent out to me by post.


We also opted to have our PIN numbers sent to us in the post.  My wife has a smartphone....I don't.  The system had asked me for my phone number in order to send me my PIN. I use the landline in our home that is not enabled for texts.

Anyhow, we both got our PINS in the post.   I then went on to their site and entered my name, PPS number and Public Service Card number. (If you don't have a public service card, I don't know how you will be able to access the online services). 

I entered my landline as my phone number, thinking that the PIN I got in the post would be sufficient.  It wasn't.  They wanted to send me an additional code to the smartphone that I don't have. I ended up having to use my wife's smartphone to get my text code to access the MyWelfare site.

I was then asked for my birth name, my mother's birth name.  I was then sent yet another code to progress to the next step.

Finally I was able to enter my change of bank details.

My wife also changed her details and during the process she got 3 text codes to her smartphone.

It was a long and laborious process to change our bank details from the Ulster bank to our new bank.

You will need to have a public services card, a smartphone, a smartphone that is already linked to you via another state agency, otherwise you will have to get a PIN sent to you in the post.

I would advise you to get started as soon as possible.


----------



## Laramie (28 Nov 2021)

I recently opened a new AIB current account and I have started manually moving our various direct debits and pensions across from the Ulster Bank to the AIB.
We very recently advised the Social Services Pensions department of this move.  Last night we got a text, supposedly from AIB asking us to "unlock" our account by clicking here etc.  No doubt a scam.
Last year we also had a scam attempt after contacting the Social Services department about something.......

If you are in the process of moving accounts from the Ulster Bank, be aware that someone somewhere appears to have access of sorts to information along the line somewhere....


----------



## RedOnion (28 Nov 2021)

Laramie said:


> be aware that someone somewhere appears to have access of sorts to information along the line somewhere....


It's more likely a coincidence. 

I've received a few of those text messages from 2 banks that I don't have an account with, and I haven't contacted social welfare.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Nov 2021)

Absolutely, it is definitely a coincidence.

However, when you are doing some transaction with your bank and you get a text or email supposedly from the bank, your guard is probably down as you are expecting correspondence.  

It happened me once when I was discussing something with AIB. Then they sent me an email. And I was just about to click when I realised... that it was probably a scam. But because I was expecting a response, I was less alert.

Brendan


----------



## Lisboa (28 Nov 2021)

May assist a few folks here;

https://www.rte.ie/news/business/20...-for-ulster-and-kbc-bank-customers-to-switch/


----------



## Laramie (28 Nov 2021)

Three local Post Offices that I have used in the past year have now closed.  One in the Woodbine area of Booterstown, one In UCD Belfield and one located in a shop in Mount Merrion.  As a result the Stillorgan Shopping Centre and the SuperValu Blackrock Post Offices are now much busier.


----------



## Gigidvn (29 Nov 2021)

Would an adverse credit rating impact trying to open a current account with BOI or AIB? Without an overdraft.


----------



## RedOnion (29 Nov 2021)

Gigidvn said:


> Would an adverse credit rating impact trying to open a current account with BOI or AIB? Without an overdraft.


No. A credit check is only done when you apply for credit.


----------



## Nordkapp (29 Nov 2021)

AIB were carrying out all checks including CCR for me moving the credit card. Expect them and others to do same especially if an overdraft facility is involved as per what RedOnion indicates


----------



## RedOnion (29 Nov 2021)

Nordkapp said:


> AIB were carrying out all checks including CCR for me moving the credit card. Expect them and others to do same especially if an overdraft facility is involved as per what RedOnion indicates


Just for completeness, all lenders are required by law to carry out a CCR check for all credit applications in excess of 500 euro. That includes overdrafts, credit cards, paying your car insurance by installment etc.

If you are not applying for credit, then they've no reason to complete a CCR check.


----------



## Freelance (29 Nov 2021)

Gigidvn said:


> Would an adverse credit rating impact trying to open a current account with BOI or AIB? Without an overdraft.


I can reassure you that my experience confirms what the other posters have said. As I posted elsewhere, AIB gave me an appointment to visit a branch to open my new accounts. I turned up on the day and the AIB rep opened the current and deposit accounts without leaving my presence and the accounts were open and available online instantly. Note that I did not require an overdraft nor was this mentioned and there was no mention of CCR or any other credit checking at any point.

Totally different the following day when I completed the Credit Card application over the phone. Plenty of mention of credit checking there.


----------



## Freelance (3 Dec 2021)

Ulster Bank briefs rivals on account closure plans ahead of exit

Interesting article in the Irish Times. This caught my eye “The spokeswoman said the bank strongly encourages customers “not to leave it until the last minute *to avoid possible bottlenecks of account opening activity* in the second half of 2022””

Or as Brendan put it earlier in this thread



Brendan Burgess said:


> There is going to be a rush for the door and if you experience problems Ulster Bank will be overwhelmed and unable to resolve it timely.
> 
> The other banks will also be overwhelmed by applications for new accounts, so there may be long queues.
> 
> ...



And



Brendan Burgess said:


> Wow. There is going to be mayhem next year.
> 
> People are not going to have their accounts closed in time and they will get cheques for the balance but won't have anywhere to lodge them.
> 
> Brendan



At the time I thought Brendan was being overly dramatic. Based on my experience with UB, AIB and BOI when moving my accounts over the last few weeks it may actually be that Brendan was understating the chaos that lies ahead.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Dec 2021)

Freelance said:


> Brendan was understating the chaos that lies ahead.



I just can't get it right!


----------



## MrEarl (3 Dec 2021)

Perhaps part of the people of that the lions share of those looking to move Banks, are going to AIB or BoI,  so putting additional pressure on both? Perhaps more should be done to make people aware of all of their options, and help them identify which provider would be the best match for them (ie Credit Union or An Post might be better for those wanting more over the counter interaction etc)


----------



## Clamball (30 Dec 2021)

My Husband went into ulster bank today to close accounts and to cancel credit card.  Large queue of people, so very busy.  Credit card can only be closed over phone. Bank also closed 12-2 pm for lunch and when my husband went back after lunch with signed forms there was a queue of 18 people. 

We have completed our move to AIB but ulster bank may struggle to cope with moving accounts if people delay.


----------



## newirishman (30 Dec 2021)

Clamball said:


> My Husband went into ulster bank today to close accounts and to cancel credit card.  Large queue of people, so very busy.  Credit card can only be closed over phone. Bank also closed 12-2 pm for lunch and when my husband went back after lunch with signed forms there was a queue of 18 people.
> 
> We have completed our move to AIB but ulster bank may struggle to cope with moving accounts if people delay.


I won’t set foot into the branch. started to slowly move my banking to BOI, but no rush. 
why did you (your husband) find it necessary to go in person?


----------



## Clamball (30 Dec 2021)

Need to physically sign forms to close accounts.  Had to provide ID etc.  I didn’t go, even though we have one joint account.    He brought form home and I signed it at home.  Husband was annoyed that it could not be done online, and scans of ID provided, so he must have checked it out.   

Plus he was keen to not have credit card active in 2022 when he had no need for it, and he did not want to be hit with the government levy.


----------



## Páid (30 Dec 2021)

I cancelled my Ulster Bank credit card using their app. In order to close a savings account and current account they advised that I can go into the branch or write to them.

I have already emptied the accounts so I think I will just wait until they leave Ireland and close them themselves.


----------



## MrEarl (30 Dec 2021)

Páid said:


> I have already emptied the accounts so I think I will just wait until they leave Ireland and close them themselves.


I think that's the way I'll probably approach it, too.

Once they start issuing the letters,  giving advance notice of account closure, I'll open an account elsewhere, set up the standing orders etc. Then, drain the UB account. They'll automatically close it, at some stage, after the notice period ends....

I suppose a variation of the above is to put a letter instructing the account closure into one of their branches,  but I don't see any need to queue for that,  it can just go in their postbox.


----------



## Baby boomer (30 Dec 2021)

Páid said:


> I cancelled my Ulster Bank credit card using their app. In order to close a savings account and current account they advised that I can go into the branch or write to them.
> 
> I have already emptied the accounts so I think I will just wait until they leave Ireland and close them themselves.


Exactly!  *They* are the ones leaving and inconveniencing their customers.  Hell will freeze over before I'd bother going into a branch merely to suit *them*.  Or even writing a letter for that matter.  Their problem; their creation.  They can sort it out themselves.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Dec 2021)

Hi folks

I agree that you should not queue for ages to close your accounts.  

But, if it's a straightforward visit to a branch to complete the paperwork and tidy up everything, you should do it. 

You don't want a situation in a few years where you are applying for a loan only to find some unfinished business in Ulster Bank because they continued to apply charges to an unclosed account.

Brendan


----------



## IrishHusk (31 Dec 2021)

Páid said:


> I cancelled my Ulster Bank credit card using their app. In order to close a savings account and current account they advised that I can go into the branch or write to them.
> 
> I have already emptied the accounts so I think I will just wait until they leave Ireland and close them themselves.


How do you cancel credit card with the app?. I don't see an option to cancel.


----------



## myate (31 Dec 2021)

IrishHusk said:


> How do you cancel credit card with the app?. I don't see an option to cancel.


I didn't close mine via the app, but a quick phone call did the job. They already know the reason why people are closing so no issue. But they do slap on the government levy at closing.


----------



## MrEarl (31 Dec 2021)

myate said:


> they do slap on the government levy at closing.


To be fair,  I don't think they've any choice, it's duty on all credit cards.


----------



## Páid (31 Dec 2021)

IrishHusk said:


> How do you cancel credit card with the app?. I don't see an option to cancel.


Use the Message Us feature.


----------



## IrishHusk (31 Dec 2021)

Páid said:


> Use the Message Us feature.


Guess I will ring them


----------



## Monbretia (6 Jan 2022)

Just popped down to my local EBS to open one of the Moneymanager accounts as c/a alternative and apparently they are not opening any accounts for month of January, come back in February!   So much for organising myself in New Year 

Called then to UB to do a withdrawal and turns out they have very limited hours today as operating on a staff of 2 due to Covid issues, that's a seriously small staff to try and keep a branch open on, security even I would have thought would be an issue.

Hopefully by February things will have improved in every way.


----------



## Páid (6 Jan 2022)

I closed two Ulster Bank accounts (savings and current) in a branch this morning. No queue at 9:45am.


----------



## thespecialon (6 Jan 2022)

Páid said:


> I closed two Ulster Bank accounts (savings and current) in a branch this morning. No queue at 9:45am.


Can I ask what did you need to bring with you like ID etc ? Must close mine down


----------



## Páid (6 Jan 2022)

Just asked me to use the card and PIN. No ID needed.

Teller didn't seem to know about Government Stamp duty.


----------



## Gigidvn (12 Jan 2022)

Freelance said:


> I can reassure you that my experience confirms what the other posters have said. As I posted elsewhere, AIB gave me an appointment to visit a branch to open my new accounts. I turned up on the day and the AIB rep opened the current and deposit accounts without leaving my presence and the accounts were open and available online instantly. Note that I did not require an overdraft nor was this mentioned and there was no mention of CCR or any other credit checking at any point.
> 
> Totally different the following day when I completed the Credit Card application over the phone. Plenty of mention of credit checking there.


That is great thank you. Time to get moving and open the account next.


----------



## Grizzly (12 Jan 2022)

Páid said:


> Just asked me to use the card and PIN. No ID needed.
> 
> Teller didn't seem to know about Government Stamp duty.


The problem is....did the teller actually close the account or just reduce the balance to "nil".  Big difference.

If not closed, then fees will follow on later for current accounts.  For deposit accounts, interest will be credited later. This is why there are so many petty dormant accounts about.


----------



## Páid (12 Jan 2022)

The accounts were closed. This morning I received a cheque from UlsterBank for €0.03. I might send it back and ask them to transfer it electronically.


----------



## myate (13 Jan 2022)

Same here, accounts closed with confirmation, balance transferred to new account. A small charge to close accounts though (like 2 or 3 euros). No stamp duty, only on the credit card account which I closed over the phone.


----------



## bish123 (27 Mar 2022)

Is there any deadline to close UB account? I have transferred all DDs and draining it slowly by debit card but haven't requested formal closure yet.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Mar 2022)

No, there is no deadline. 

They have not yet given notice as far as I know.

Brendan


----------



## noproblem (27 Mar 2022)

I've everything transferred apart from a few deposit accounts. I was told that when the time comes, they'll inform me to transfer the money, or send all the money via cheque to the a'c holder


----------



## Peanuts20 (28 Mar 2022)

UB's plan is to start issuing letters to personal customers next month giving them 6 months to close. Accounts not closed after 6 months will be forecably closed and a cheque sent out for the balance.


----------

